# A new jig compliments of good old dad!



## angboy (May 30, 2006)

My dad built me this great jig for my bandsaw that I thought other people might like to see. I can make standard cuts on it, angled cuts, cuts into round blanks, and can trim off the outer corners of square blanks or make a round blank square and cut off excess. There are probably many other things I can do with but just haven't figured out yet. My dad did want to acknowledge that he liberally borrowed ideas from other people on here whose jigs he has seen.


----------



## tipusnr (May 30, 2006)

Sweet!  A real all-purpose set-up. How did he cut the 45 degree v-groove - router bit?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 30, 2006)

Nice Jig! I might have to steal your v-groove idea to add to my jig.


----------



## JimGo (May 30, 2006)

How do I get a dad like yours, or at least a jig like yours? []


----------



## bnoles (May 31, 2006)

That is one sweeeeeeeet BS jig.  Looks like it has all the options one could ask for and very well made.

btw.... I'm up available for adoption []


----------



## angboy (May 31, 2006)

Sorry guys- he's not available. I think the two kids he has are plenty for him! Of course, he doesn't have a son, so maybe someone could be the son he never had... [][]

The jig is working great for me. I asked him to come take a look at this thread and answer the technical questions- you wouldn't want me to answer them, because it would probably lead you very far astray! (I'm the one who tried to figure out how to put the chop saw jig pieces (that he also made for me) onto the bandsaw and make them work with the pieces you see in the pictures below- so I've banned myself from giving out any advice such as these questions might require!) [][]


----------



## buzzb (May 31, 2006)

Large v-grooves like picture # 2 to hold the round stock I usually make by ripping two 45 degree pieces on the table saw and putting them together on a base (plywood in this case)to make 90 degrees.  Small ones like in picture # 5 I make with a 90 degree router bit on the router table.  The track on the far side of the BS blade can use a clamp to hold a stop block or another piece of v-groove to support round stock for cutoff.  I used Kreg T-track since it takes standard 1/4 inch bolts instead of special T-track ones.  As angboy said, thanks to the group for several really good ideas from previous jigs shown here.


----------



## Pipes (May 31, 2006)

I like that may have to steal that design []






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 1, 2006)

Very nice.. That is exactly what I was building today! (mostly, not quite as fancy though) I would add 2 things to it myself. First would be a dado for a tape meaure on the back stop and second would be a stop that can go into some T-track on the top of the depth stop for repeat cuts.


----------



## bnoles (Jun 1, 2006)

Any way to beg for another pic or 2 with a little wider angle (a few steps back) so we could see the entire jig?

I just finished mine last week, but after seeing yours and other additional suggestions, I may have to build ver 1.1  []


----------



## buzzb (Jun 1, 2006)

Firefyter-emt,  Good suggestion, I may consider adding that to my version (angboy's was a prototype). A flat tape came with the Kreg T-track designed to fit in the bottom of the track.  I would probably add a section of track on the face of the vertical back with zero starting at the BS blade and a stop block with a 1/4" bolt and knob. I used the mini track by the way, 3/8" deep.  I built the base up to 1 1/4" for longer screws due to the force on the track from the clamps.  For the stop block track short screws should be ok in the 3/4" back since there would be little force from the block.


----------



## angboy (Jun 2, 2006)

OK, I'm not sure my dad is talking about the jig I have- it's sounding like a lot of foreign words that are way over my head!! Good thing I just have to know how to use it, not explain it!

Bob, I'll try to take some more pictures and post them tomorrow night!


----------



## bnoles (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for going to the trouble and I'll be watching for them.


----------



## angboy (Jun 3, 2006)

Bob, here are some pictures with wider shots- if they don't show what you're wanting to see, just let me know!





<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## bnoles (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the extra pictures....  They are perfect and exactly what I was hoping for.

I owe you one []


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />How do I get a dad like yours, or at least a jig like yours? []



MARRY the woman....she has a working shop and a Dad who knows tools!!  What more could you ask for??[][]


----------



## angboy (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Randy, I'll take that as a compliment[]. Problem is, I think there are some legal obstacles to that. I think Jim's already married[], so he'd be committing polygamy, and the state of Nebraska says I have to wait 6 months after my divorce before I can marry again[V], so I'm not available til August... [}][}]


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Randy, I'll take that as a compliment.....


Of course it is!!




> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />.....Problem is.....


No such thing as an unsolvable problem!!




> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />.....I think Jim's already married[], so he'd be committing polygamy.....


I hear Utah is a nice place to live!!




> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />.....so I'm not available til August.....


And well worth the wait!!  Most people have a much greater appreciation for that which they have to wait for!!


----------

